# Documentary - Darius Goes West



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Please watch "DARIUS GOES WEST" SUNDAY AT 12est ON MTV2. Darius has Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy (I have a different form called SMA) & his journey is inspirational. 
The movie has won many awards & honors: http://www.dariusgoeswest.org/additional-awards-and-honors/
Here's a preview: 




It's basically the story of a kid with Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy and his journey across the US to get his wheelchair modded on Pimp My Ride. It's so much more than that, though. It made me even more thankful for those who never treated me different & helped me in life like Darius' friends did for him.

You can also watch it online: http://www.dariusgoeswest.org/playitforward/


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Please watch "DARIUS GOES WEST" SUNDAY AT 12est ON MTV2. Darius has Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy (I have a different form called SMA) & his journey is inspirational.
> The movie has won many awards & honors: http://www.dariusgoeswest.org/additional-awards-and-honors/
> Here's a preview:
> 
> ...


Not to make light of a no-doubt serious and inspirational show, but when I read the title of this thread, I was afraid that they had made a documentary about Darius Rucker ("Hootie") going country-western...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> Not to make light of a no-doubt serious and inspirational show, but when I read the title of this thread, I was afraid that they had made a documentary about Darius Rucker ("Hootie") going country-western...


LMAO...Me too when I first heard about it! My friend asked, "Have you seen or heard about Darius Goes West?" I replied, "I heard Darius Rucker is in country, is this a VH1/MTV show that follows him?" :lol:


----------

